# changing bulbs



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Evening all

I have a Swift Sundance 590Rl 2009 and would like to change the bulbs in the bathroom to LED's, I have unscrewed the 3 pins that hold the decorative shield in place but the bulb seems to be sealed by a piece of glass or perspex, The plastic collar that houses the threads for the 3 pins covers the edge of this glass disc, how do I remove the glass to get access to the bulb please.

Tezza


----------

